
Unobtainium - peter_d_sherman
https://kottke.org/08/08/unobtainium
======
peter_d_sherman
>"By the 1990s, the term was widely used, including formal engineering papers.
(As an example,

 _Towards unobtainium [new composite materials for space applications], by
Misra and Mohan_

describes how the ideal material (unobtainium) would weigh almost nothing, but
be very stiff and dimensionally stable over large temperature ranges.)"

Addendum: Perhaps Carbon Nanotube Fibers -- are one potential candidate for
"Unobtainium":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_nanotube](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_nanotube)

